# high oil pressure issue



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

what causes high oil pressure, she had been running great for 2 weeks and having changed anything.

when cold started she has almost 60psi 1500rpm. when warm its between 18 and 40psi normally my oil pressure only reaches 60 psi at 3000 rpm. using mobil 10w 30. and sometimes the vac will drop to 10 with like 40 psi oil. 

but the wide band says its 14.7-15.0


----------



## Dj2noh (Sep 25, 2009)

Late valve timing or a slight intake leak...go check it..:thumbup:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Might be a stuck pressure relief valve in the oil pump.


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

dont think its an intake leak, but a stuck relief valve in the oil pump does sound like that could be.
should i even be worried because as soon as it warms up i get like 18-20psi idle which doesnt seem to bad?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If it is a stuck pressure relief valve better to check it out or it can do damage. See if you can get someone with a direct oil pressure gauge to confirm if the readings you think you are getting are correct. [ usually screw into where instrument sender unit is. ]


----------

